# Shutter actuations, how many do you have?



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 17, 2008)

I bought the D300 in Feb and have 12,500 since then. You?


----------



## andrew99 (Sep 18, 2008)

Got my D40 in January (first SLR), it currently has about 14,000 and still runs like new!


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 18, 2008)

my 1D mkII is over 50,000 might even be over 60,000


----------



## Sydkid (Sep 18, 2008)

Camera purchased Christmas of 2006, now has 34,000 actuations.


----------



## bigalbest (Sep 18, 2008)

My first 20D bit the dust at 50K, the second I stopped using at 30K, my 30D is at 60K, and my 5D just recently flipped 10K. My finger hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 18, 2008)

I wouldn't have a clue how to find out - anyone know whether you can tell on a 350D?


----------



## Overread (Sep 18, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> I wouldn't have a clue how to find out - anyone know whether you can tell on a 350D?


 
Same for 400D - though a part of me does not want to know -- not till I have a 300mm f2.8 in my hands (that for me is my "now its time to get a new body" marker - so say in about 50 years )


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 18, 2008)

opanda will tell you, or post a pic from a recent shoot and I can tell you.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 18, 2008)

joecoulsonphotography said:


> opanda will tell you, or post a pic from a recent shoot and I can tell you.


I'm not seeing that information in the exif...

This is what shows up in the exif for me (using the exif viewer extension for firefox) in the picture I posted in this thread.



			
				exif from my picture said:
			
		

> Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 8/1 second = 8 second
> Lens F-Number/F-Stop = 9/1 = F9
> Exposure Program = aperture priority (3)
> ISO Speed Ratings = 100
> ...


Other than the file number (which isn't necessarily the actual number of actuations) I don't know of any way to check it on the 350D.

Going by the file numbers, I have somewhere around 5000 actuations on my 350D.


----------



## bigalbest (Sep 18, 2008)

On the Canon slr's I've used the file number is the way to tell. The numbers start at 000-0000 when you get your new camera and when you flip 10K they go to 100-0001 and so on.


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 18, 2008)

Strange, it didn't show up for me in opanda either. I usually have a much longer list of stuff with my images that what showed up on your shot.

[Image]
Make = NIKON CORPORATION
Model = NIKON D300
Orientation = left/bottom
X Resolution = 300
Y Resolution = 300
Resolution Unit = inch
Software = Ver.1.00 
Date Time = 2008-09-14 11:09:35
YCbCr Positioning = co-sited
Exif IFD Pointer = Offset: 228
GPS Info IFD Pointer = Offset: 30708
[Camera]
Exposure Time = 1/500"
F Number = F5.6
Exposure Program = Aperture priority
ISO Speed Ratings = 800
Exif Version = Version 2.21
Date Time Original = 2008-09-14 11:09:35
Date Time Digitized = 2008-09-14 11:09:35
Components Configuration = YCbcr
Compressed Bits Per Pixel = 1
Exposure Bias Value = ±0EV
Max Aperture Value = F4
Metering Mode = Pattern
Light Source = unknown
Flash = Off
Focal Length = 17mm
Maker Note = 29812 Byte
User Comment = 
Subsec Time = 0.6"
Subsec Time Original = 0.6"
Subsec Time Digitized = 0.6"
Flashpix Version = Version 1.0
Color Space = sRGB
Exif Image Width = 4288
Exif Image Height = 2848
Interoperability IFD Pointer = Offset: 30676
Sensing Method = One-chip color area sensor
File Source = DSC
Scene Type = A directly photographed image
CFA Pattern = [R,G],
[G,B]
Custom Rendered = Normal process
Exposure Mode = Auto exposure
White Balance = Auto white balance
Digital Zoom Ratio = 1x
Focal Length In 35mm Film = 25mm
Scene Capture Type = Normal
Gain Control = Low gain up
Contrast = Normal
Saturation = Normal
Sharpness = Hard
Subject Distance Range = unknown
[Interoperability]
Interoperability Index = ExifR98
Interoperability Version = Version 1.0
[Thumbnail Info]
Compression = JPEG Compressed (Thumbnail)
X Resolution = 300
Y Resolution = 300
Resolution Unit = inch
JPEG Interchange Format = Offset: 30836
JPEG Interchange Format Length = Length: 9708
YCbCr Positioning = co-sited
[Thumbnail]
Thumbnail = 160 x 120
[MakerNote (Nikon)]
Makernote Version = 0210
ISO Speed Used = 800
Quality = BASIC 
White Balance = AUTO 
Focus Mode = AF-S 
Flash Setting = NORMAL 
Auto Flash Mode = 
White Balance Bias Value = 0, 0
White Balance Red, Blue Coefficients = 362/256, 386/256, 256/256, 256/256
000D = 00, 01, 06, 00
Exposure Diff = 00, 01, 0C, 00
ThumbOffset = 8026
Flash Compensation = 00, 01, 06, 00
ISO Speed Requested = 800
Photo corner coordinates = 0, 0, 4288, 2848
0017 = 00, 01, 06, 00
Flash Bracket Compensation Applied = 00, 01, 06, 00
AE Bracket Compensation Applied = 0EV
001B = 0, 4352, 2868, 4352, 2868, 0, 0
001C = 02, 01, 06
001D = 3064182
001E = 1
001F = 30, 31, 30, 30, 02, 02, 00, 00
0020 = 0
0022 = 1
0023 = 30, 31, 30, 30, 53, 54, 41, 4E, 44, 41, 52, 44, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 53, 54, 41, 4E, 44, 41, 52, 44, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 01, 00, 00, 02, 80, 86, 80, 80, 81, 80, FF, FF, FF
0024 = FE, D4, 01, 01
0025 = 60, 01, 0C, 00, 00, 00, 60, 01, 0C, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00
Lens Type = Nikon D series Lens
Lens Min/Max Focal Length, Max Aperture = 120/10, 240/10, 40/10, 40/10
Flash Used = Flash Not Used
Bracketing & Shooting Mode = 0
008A = 1
008B = 3C, 01, 0C, 00
Lighting Type = NATURAL 
*tons of alphanumeric values, unknown to me what they are for*
Noise Reduction = OFF 
*tons of alphanumerics here*
Total Number of Shutter Releases for Camera = 12178


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 18, 2008)

bigalbest said:


> On the Canon slr's I've used the file number is the way to tell. The numbers start at 000-0000 when you get your new camera and when you flip 10K they go to 100-0001 and so on.


Mine are in the "IMG_0000" format.  ...So I guess it will go back to zero on 10,000?


----------



## bigalbest (Sep 18, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Mine are in the "IMG_0000" format.  ...So I guess it will go back to zero on 10,000?



Take a picture on your camera, go to play mode and press info. The number will be displayed at the top.


----------



## turnbeaugh5 (Sep 19, 2008)

Does anyone know how to tell on a Nikon D40X?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 19, 2008)

post or link a recent pic


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 19, 2008)

bigalbest said:


> Take a picture on your camera, go to play mode and press info. The number will be displayed at the top.



Mine says 128-2876 - try this one http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3211/2868842204_a00e1351c5_o.jpg


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Mine says 128-2876 - try this one http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3211/2868842204_a00e1351c5_o.jpg



30876 I think? maybe?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 19, 2008)

Actually, I think I struggle to believe that. I've only got 5,739 files on the PC and that includes stuff from an Olympus, a Kodak, a Pentax and a Panasonic, plus all my processed versions. I don't tend to delete much either from the camera or once it's downloaded. My guess is that the 2,876 isn't actually far from the truth. From what I can work out, I got the 350D in March 2006. I don't take many pictures do I?


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 19, 2008)

For some reason, it's not giving me exif "shutter actuations" data through opanda??


----------



## Overread (Sep 19, 2008)

mine says 147 - 0001
My shutter number count is reset (mostly each time I go out for a new photo trip)
So I think 147 is the count, but err I have taken way way way more than 147 shots!


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 19, 2008)

I am quite certain on the 1Ds Mark II I am borrowing I just flipped over 100 000 during my last wedding. I had a moment of panic when I kept getting this message about renumbering ya-da ya-da and it wouldn't work... then i realized what was happening.  She still seems to be going strong!


----------



## Overread (Sep 19, 2008)

out of interset what happens once a camera breaks its shutter - is it the dead end for it or is repaire viable (ie affordable without getting a new camera)?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 19, 2008)

Overread said:


> mine says 147 - 0001
> My shutter number count is reset (mostly each time I go out for a new photo trip)
> So I think 147 is the count, but err I have taken way way way more than 147 shots!


147 is probably the number of times you've reset it.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 19, 2008)

Overread said:


> out of interset what happens once a camera breaks its shutter - is it the dead end for it or is repaire viable (ie affordable without getting a new camera)?


From what I've heard (haven't actually had to get one replaced yet) it costs around $200 for a shutter replacement.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 19, 2008)

joecoulsonphotography said:


> For some reason, it's not giving me exif "shutter actuations" data through opanda??


That must be a Nikon thing, seems like that info just isn't there on the Canons.


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Sep 19, 2008)

This is interesting because I was looking at used 1D's in a shop - the prices were affordbale and most of the cameras had between 45,000 - 75,000 actuations. It would be useful to know how long these bodies have left to live!


----------



## Overread (Sep 19, 2008)

you know thinking on it I seem to remember someone saying that shutter aquations are not accessable for lower end (reble) canon DSLRs - only canon can retrive the details - the rest of us have to never reset our counter if we want to keep up -


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't think I've ever reset the counter, not sure why I'd want to to be honest.


----------



## Overread (Sep 19, 2008)

well I keep each different photoshoot in a different folder - so its easier for me to read off the file numbers in smaller numbers than in bigger ones


----------



## kundalini (Sep 19, 2008)

I was curious myself, so I went to Nikon website and found this:



> Question:
> How many times has my Nikon camera released the shutter?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 19, 2008)

My idea of a photo shoot runs to around 30 images at most, so it's not too much of a chore to keep track of what I've done. They just get saved off to a folder by date. On this basis of all this though, around 25% of my 350D output was completed in 1 week in Germany in May - I will of course be sending TPF a bill for the wear and tear...


----------



## tsaraleksi (Sep 19, 2008)

My 1Dm2n is at 113,481 (a bit more than a year old). The shutter went out around 70k, but it was replaced under warranty-- apparently the 2ns had a problem with their shutter, and the new shutter will last nigh well forever


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

How would I find out on a Rebel XT?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 23, 2008)

PhilGarber said:


> How would I find out on a Rebel XT?


Looks like the file numbers are pretty much the only way to tell.


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

were do i find file numbers =§ ?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 23, 2008)

PhilGarber said:


> were do i find file numbers =§ ?


What was the file number of the last picture you took?


----------



## dEARlEADER (Sep 23, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I was curious myself, so I went to Nikon website and found this:



You can also roll back the shutter count by reversing the shutter...


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

122-2243


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 24, 2008)

PhilGarber said:


> 122-2243


If I had to guess I would say you probably have 2243 actuations.  Does that sound about right?  Did the file numbers start on zero (122-0001, or something)?


----------



## K_Pugh (Sep 24, 2008)

I've had 6366, 5437 i've taken myself in the last 2 months. Pretty much just breaking in  .. wonder what my D200 will have (should be here tomorrow, woot!)

In case anyone has difficulty. I find i have to take a photo in JPG and view with Opanda to get the shutter count.. Don't seem to be able to get it from a RAW file saved through PS3.


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 24, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> If I had to guess I would say you probably have 2243 actuations.  Does that sound about right?  Did the file numbers start on zero (122-0001, or something)?



No idea


----------

